# mon ipod shuffle (3g) a pris l'eau.



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour ! mon ipod shuffle est passé dans la machine   quand je l'ai ressorti , la diode verte (alors qu'il etait sur off) reste allumée et mon assurance responsabilité civile demande..137euros de franchise   , il est encore garanti.voila ma question est il mort (et les ecouteurs avec?)? merci !


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2008)

La garantie oublie, ça ne marchera pas.

Laisse-le bien sécher, peut-être qu'il  fonctionnera encore ensuite. Le mien, aussi passé a la machine, fonctionne très bien depuis.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> fonctionne très bien depuis.



Sous-entendu ... qu'il fonctionnais moins bien avant ??? :rateau:    


Les écouteurs, ça devrait le faire...Mais l'iPod lui même... ça tiendra plus du coup de chance...  


Mais laisses bien sécher


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> La garantie oublie, ça ne marchera pas.....


 
Tous les iPODs aujourd'hui intègrent un petit composant sensible à l'humidité qui change de couleur si l'iPOD est immergé ou laissé sous la pluie (dans le fond de la prise écouteurs, on aperçoit une pastille blanche. Si cette pastille n'est plus blanche, c'est signe que de l'humidité est arrivée jusque là et Apple ne prend pas l'iPOD en garantie.)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

les ecouteurs marchent !   mais l'ipod...  je vais le laisser secher...p'tetre que il remarchera un jour   je l'ai passé 5 minutes au seche cheveux.


----------



## elKBron (25 Mars 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> je l'ai passé 5 minutes au seche cheveux.



fais une prière, c'était LE truc à PAS faire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

5...petites minutes


----------



## elKBron (25 Mars 2008)

principe de base :
ne pas exposer un objet électronique à une humidité trop importante

principe de base 2 :
si malgré cela, présence d'humidité, alors ne pas exposer l'objet electronique à une trop forte chaleur (radiateur, seche cheveux, etc.) dans l'espoir de rattraper le coup

Mais ptetre que sur un malentendu... 
allez, gardons espoir


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2008)

Pas trop chaud j'espère, car cela peut faire plus de mal qu'autre chose.

Sinon, non, il marchait très bien AVANT et AUSSI APRES


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

il etait chaud mais ensuite je l'ai mis froid


----------

